# Killing the Mabus legacy



## Devildoc (Jan 3, 2017)

I am no fan of soon-to-be-outgoing SECNAV Mabus.  Arguably the worst SECNAV in decades.  Here is a good article about how to best kill the Mabus legacy.  Clearly the author is about as enthralled with Mabus as I am.

To Fix the Department of the Navy - Kill the Mabus Legacy | Small Wars Journal


----------



## Gunz (Jan 3, 2017)

Spot on.

I knew we were in trouble during the early years of Mabus's reign when the Navy became _"A Global Force for Good,"_ and the Marine's started _"Running Toward the Sound of People in Need..." _


----------



## JohnBender (Jan 9, 2017)

Good Riddance. We got the 1-2 punch of Mabus and Amos. Like a weak chinned, double-ended dildo of bullshit.


----------



## Etype (Jan 9, 2017)

JohnBender said:


> Good Riddance. We got the 1-2 punch of Mabus and Amos. Like a weak chinned, double-ended dildo of bullshit.


Powerful.  @Devildoc , you should've said this- then us outsiders would have understood.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 9, 2017)

JohnBender said:


> ...Like a weak chinned, double-ended dildo of bullshit.




You win the thread. Pretty good for a 20th post.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 9, 2017)

Etype said:


> Powerful.  @Devildoc , you should've said this- then us outsiders would have understood.



I can be a creative guy, but I don't know that I could have articulated it any better than the article, or @JohnBender's summation.  But, yeah, I have nothing but disdain for that guy and what he did to my Navy and Marine Corps.


----------



## Etype (Jan 9, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> I can be a creative guy, but I don't know that I could have articulated it any better than the article, or @JohnBender's summation.  But, yeah, I have nothing but disdain for that guy and what he did to my Navy and Marine Corps.


I was completely oblivious to the issue. The article also prompted me to read up on the Zumwalt, disturbing stuff.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 9, 2017)

JohnBender said:


> Good Riddance. We got the 1-2 punch of Mabus and Amos. Like a weak chinned, double-ended dildo of bullshit.



The post is strong in this one.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 9, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Spot on.
> 
> I knew we were in trouble during the early years of Mabus's reign when the Navy became _"A Global Force for Good,"_ and the Marine's started _"Running Toward the Sound of People in Need..." _



They need 5.56 to center mass....


----------



## Gunz (Jan 9, 2017)

Speaking of Zumwalt, he was CNO during my MEU. The Swabbies looked like a bunch of fuckin hippies. It was driving the Sr Chiefs crazy. Discipline took a total dive under "Bud."


----------



## JohnBender (Jan 9, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> You win the thread. Pretty good for a 20th post.



I am honored, thank you everyone. It's nice to be in a place that appreciates a good dildo analogy. 

As for the topic at hand - Yes, Amos and Mabus (or Gaybus and Anus as we probably used to say) did some real damage to the identity of the Corps and it's big lesbian mom. We always felt that Anus in particular had it out to leave his skid-mark on the institution by clipping our combat-arms balls. But we saw Amos and Mabus as perfect puppet cogs in a larger system that was becoming more and more afraid of its combat AD/Vets and we resented them for their administrative sabotage. Between those two and the larger institution, they pushed out a TON of our best combat veterans due to a slew of changes that subversively targeted the salt in the infantry. I watched as my friends, brothers, and mentors got forced out at 10 years because they did not make SSgt for any slew of reasons. Even worse were the guys who got admin discharged for minor infractions that built up over time. Pattern of misconduct became a common place hearing. While that sounds like a good move, the best infantryman/combat arms guys were far from Choir Boys, and they haven't been since the dawn of time. So what ended up happening was three things - 1) If you had a defect in  your record you were either fucked or had to work five times as hard to make up for it 2) If you had a defect you saw your inevitable toss-out-the-door and stopped giving a shit well ahead of time and 3) You had no defects but you looked at the guys who fell into 1 and 2 and said " There is no future here" and you stop making the military a career and EAS. 95 percent of the grunts were either 1,2, or 3. That's the effect that Mabus and Amos had - they did what no Iraqi or Afghani or German or Brit or Korean or Vietnamese or Japanese soldier could ever do: Kill the spirit of the Corps. 

As I said before, Good Riddance. I hope they get caught blowing dogs for quarters, and that is their final legacy.


----------



## Dame (Jan 9, 2017)

JohnBender said:


> Whole post +
> As I said before, Good Riddance. I hope they get caught blowing dogs for quarters, and that is their final legacy.



Oh @racing_kitty ... here kitteh. A kindred soul for thee.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 10, 2017)

JohnBender said:


> I am honored, thank you everyone. It's nice to be in a place that appreciates a good dildo analogy.
> 
> As for the topic at hand - Yes, Amos and Mabus (or Gaybus and Anus as we probably used to say) did some real damage to the identity of the Corps and it's big lesbian mom. We always felt that Anus in particular had it out to leave his skid-mark on the institution by clipping our combat-arms balls. But we saw Amos and Mabus as perfect puppet cogs in a larger system that was becoming more and more afraid of its combat AD/Vets and we resented them for their administrative sabotage. Between those two and the larger institution, they pushed out a TON of our best combat veterans due to a slew of changes that subversively targeted the salt in the infantry. I watched as my friends, brothers, and mentors got forced out at 10 years because they did not make SSgt for any slew of reasons. Even worse were the guys who got admin discharged for minor infractions that built up over time. Pattern of misconduct became a common place hearing. _*While that sounds like a good move, the best infantryman/combat arms guys were far from Choir Boys*, *and they haven't been since the dawn of time*_*.* So what ended up happening was three things - 1) If you had a defect in  your record you were either fucked or had to work five times as hard to make up for it 2) If you had a defect you saw your inevitable toss-out-the-door and stopped giving a shit well ahead of time and 3) You had no defects but you looked at the guys who fell into 1 and 2 and said " There is no future here" and you stop making the military a career and EAS. 95 percent of the grunts were either 1,2, or 3. That's the effect that Mabus and Amos had - they did what no Iraqi or Afghani or German or Brit or Korean or Vietnamese or Japanese soldier could ever do: Kill the spirit of the Corps.
> 
> As I said before, Good Riddance. I hope they get caught blowing dogs for quarters, and that is their final legacy.





"Take me to the brig. I want to see the_ real_ Marines." -- Chesty Puller

It was pretty evident from the get-go that anybody in the military hierarchy who disagreed with or resisted implementations of the Obama Administration would find their head on the block pretty quick, hence ass-kissers, sycophants and social reformers floated to the top like grease. I saw the life get sucked out of the Corps post-Vietnam and rise again from the ashes during the 90s to peak performance during OIF/OEF...and it's been sad to sit on the sidelines and watch things unravel again. I have a friend who was a captain in 2nd Recon Bn who left the Corps during the Amos-era and told me much the same as you've posted above. Hopefully--and I think very probably--Mattis will lead the revival.


----------



## AWP (Jan 10, 2017)

JohnBender said:


> It's nice to be in a place that appreciates a good dildo analogy.



Oh, you have no idea...


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 10, 2017)

I am fortunate that I got out pre-Mabus, but I still know plenty of people in.  In fact, one of my former colleagues after I abandoned the good fight and drank the kool aid and became an officer is now an admiral (rear admiral, lower half).  We have had some personal and candid talks, and the pall, distrust, and discouragement Mabus has cast over the Navy is like nothing anyone can recall, including Zumwalt.  Senior Navy officials walking in shadows, biting their tongues, knowing if they speak out they will be booted.

Mattis will help in righting the ship (pun intended), and depending on who POTUSe Trump taps as SECNAV, will be the 180-degree-in-the-oppossite-direction one-two punch the sea service (including Marine Corps) that we need, and deserve.


----------



## JohnBender (Jan 28, 2017)

Read this earlier and thought about this thread. Grief-stricken Navy mourns the departure of beloved Secretary Ray Mabus

"At press time, the Navy released its final “farewell and following seas” message for Mabus:

“Mr. Secretary, you now join the august pantheon of military heroes upon whose shoulders rest the accomplishments of our Republic. We shall remember your legacy right along with Benedict Arnold, George Armstrong Custer, Bowe Bergdahl, Chelsea Manning, Captain Queeg, John Walker, Marcus Aurelius Arnheiter, and the double agent Kevin Costner played in No Way Out.”

Side note - When I first tried to copy and paste the link here, I did not copy it correctly because I am on a Mac that I rarely use anymore, and instead pasted the last thing I copied...An XVideos porn link that I copied from some unknown time in the past. No, I did not paste it in another window to see what it was, because even I have the ability to shock myself, but I figured this community would appreciate what happened.


----------

